# Highlight HL 721B Vinyl Plotter Cutter



## ttik (Mar 11, 2011)

I am looking to do car decals and heat transfer t-shirt.

anyone using Highlight HL 721B Vinyl Plotter Cutter ? what do you think about this cutter?

2009 artcut HL721B VINYL SIGN PLOTTER CUTTER CorelDraw (eBay item 330497913590 end time 18-Mar-11 13:24:03 AEDST) : Business


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Seems decent enough. Pretty much any cutter will do vinyl decals and heat transfer vinyl. I prefer to go for a reputable brand or at least something more popular so if there's a problem others who have the particular cutter can help you troubleshoot.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I have not used this cutter before. The one thing I noticed that suprised me is that it has a printer driver so you can cut directly from Corel Draw. Allot of these inexpensive cutters do not have real drivers. I agree with above post though that I would rather buy a better known cutter.


----------



## Lynden (Apr 14, 2011)

I purchased an HL721B about six weeks ago and have had nothing but trouble with it. When it is cutting larger designs, it does not a bad job - I am only cutting vinyl. However, as soon as I start doing smaller designs, the rollers jam up and I waste a lot of vinyl. Unfortunately, I didn't purchase on eBay as I may have had a PayPal claim - I purchased it from the same person but from their website. They say to return it for testing but there is no physical address on their website and I am reluctant to do this in case I lose my money and the machine.

I was also told when speaking to the seller about my problems that I should only use Artcut software and no other software.

So I would say don't touch this cutter. I can find no posts in any forums regarding this particular brand or model so have nobody to turn to for help and I would like to be able to use other software with it. I would advise you to buy a well known brand from a company that provides a physical street address and also a brand that a lot of other people use so, if you need help, you can find it easily.

Just my two cents worth! Now, if anybody has any suggestions about my rollers jamming, I would love to hear them. It only seems to happen when cutting smaller designs. I have earthed the cutter to the stand as I thought this may be causing it but it hasn't made any difference.


----------

